# Pics of pennies



## Durin's Bane (Nov 25, 2005)

For your enjoyment:

http://www.fincher.org/Misc/Pennies/

Comment if you like.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 26, 2005)

Holy. ****.

*smashes the pennies, giggles, and runs away*


----------



## Hammersmith (Nov 26, 2005)

Did you see the poker chips balanced on the bottle neck?


----------

